# New company wish list for figure styrene kits



## 31 Racine Rd (Aug 9, 2001)

I'll pose this as a hypothetical question

If a new start up plastic model company (specializing in styrene plastic figure kits) was looking for input from figure kit modellers; what would your top 10 requests be? And knowing that Big Frankie is invariably going to be suggested despite the expected poor global sales, what would you be willing to shell out to the company web store to get this limited edition in your collection. 

Thank you, 31 Racine Rd.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Hmmm. I'm going to throw a few ideas at you. Polar Lights' success with Aurora repops had a lot to do with their reproduction of the box-art so I think anyone who is going to commit to a styrene Big Frankie should commit to repro box-art as well. If that were offered - I'd go $100.00. If you are talking _licensed_ retro styrene kits ala' Polar Lights, I think you could still do well with Aurora re-pops of Dr. Jekyll, the U.N.C.L.E kits and a couple of others PL didn't get to. If you are talking _new_ licensed properties, "Batman Begins", "Superman Returns", "Spider-Man 3", "X-Men 3" come to mind. But I would think anyone who wants to do new styrene figure kits these days is going to have to do some serious work on improving molding details and parts fit. Figure kit modeling is a niche hobby overwhelmingly practiced by adults. The GK industry would be a pretty serious competitor at this point and it's hard to match the sculpting and molding detail that many of them offer these days.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Robots!


----------



## dr.robert (Feb 16, 2006)

One kit i would ask for would be Dr. Jeckyll as mr. hyde, The tall man from phantasm[BOEEEEYYY]An X-men diorama,Any new spider man sculpt,gort the robot,and of course....THE TV BATMOBILE-Aurora version or new take!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Zorro said:


> But I would think anyone who wants to do new styrene figure kits these days is going to have to do some serious work on improving molding details and parts fit. Figure kit modeling is a niche hobby overwhelmingly practiced by adults. The GK industry would be a pretty serious competitor at this point and it's hard to match the sculpting and molding detail that many of them offer these days.


I agree. The problem isn't the fact that the kits are styrene--Japanese manufacturers have been producing styrene figure kits with amazing levels of detail for years, and the parts actually fit properly. The real problem is getting American kit manufacturers to put in the effort and give us kits with the same level of quality; they won't, of course, because it would cut into their profit margin too much. Besides, I get the feeling most American kit manufacturers just don't care that much about giving their customers a quality product; American products are made to _sell_, not to _use_.

As far as what figures I might recommend, I can only agree with all of the suggestions made in the previous posts; personally, I'd especially like to see a repop of the Aurora Dr. Jekyll as Mr. Hyde.



dr.robert said:


> ...and of course....THE TV BATMOBILE-Aurora version or new take!!


Unfortunatly, this won't happen until George Barris and whatever-studio can figure out who legally owns the rights to the TV Batmobile and/or will stop trying to get such a large percentage of the sales.


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

I'd go $100 for Big Phrankie.....but I think a more realistic retail price for the average buyer would be $50-$70. In other words, a cost equal to a video game. Why? Parents are used to paying those kinds of prices for new video games, so they are used to spending that kind of amount. $100 would be a hard sell for most parents.

I agree that any reproduction of an old Aurora kit should come with box art as close to the original as possible. I was disappointed with the Polar Lights Forgotten Prisoner release. They retouched the logo on the front, removed the Famouse Monsters logo (probably due to a licensing issue) and changed the artwork on the sides of the boxes also. When Revell reissued the Superman, Batman, Robin and Alfred E. kits, the boxes were a totally different type, and the artwork was changed significantly. I think emulating the originals as accurately as possible would ensure the highest amount of sales from collectors world-wide....not a big market, but not that small either.

Evidence of the collectibility from accurate reproductions is seen on ebay where the big 4 monsters are commanding consistently strong prices.

When it comes to new kits......any of the DC and Marvel Super-Heroes would be welcome. I'd also like to see Mars Attacks (aliens and ships) Van Helsing figures, Underworld figures, Sky Captain ships, Mary Shelly's Phrankenstign, Bram Stoker's Dracula...etc...


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

To answer an email question - "GK" refers to what's known as "Garage Kits". This on-line modeling community is devoted to it almost exclusively: 

http://theclubhouse1.net/ 

Check out The Hero's Emporium especially: 

http://www.theclubhouse1.net/forums/viewforum.php?f=5&sid=0a612b3c9006e82ab3f50f14e40299b1


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

I would like to see the Aurora's wild life series get repoped along with Dr.Jeckly and Mr.hyde kit.


----------



## 31 Racine Rd (Aug 9, 2001)

*Thanks for the input and keep it coming*

I completely agree with the philosophy regarding accurate box (hard box) and artwork (Bama) and instruction sheet reproduction, in any new offering of former Aurora greats. Since packaging is the cornerstone of sales, this would be the mandate for new sculpts as well (e.g. Stratten-Holland "What If" boxes). 
So far Big Frankie and Dr Jekyll leads the way, with robots, new sculpts from the DC & Marvel universe, and U.N.C.L.E., close behind.

Next four questions:

1) How would you feel about a styrene version of the Stratten Holland "Fly"?
2) Harryhausen figures (please suggest favourites e.g. "Talos")
3) Additional Monster Scenes 
4) Figures based on Greek mythology

All featuring hard box and Bama style artwork

I appreciate the replies received.


----------



## 31 Racine Rd (Aug 9, 2001)

*Sorry I forgot one Question*

Glow part options; Yea or Nay? Nay equals a long box version and Yea equals a '69 square box.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Diana Rigg as Mrs. Peel (but not in her black leather Peelers - everyone does that)

Patrick McGoohan as Numer Six (but in 1/12 scale to match Tamiya's Lotus caberham model)

Xena, Warrior Princess _and _Gabrielle - from later seasons when Gabby was in fighting trim.

Tobor, the Eighth Man (60s anime robot superhero)

Trek TOS figure series with bridge wedge sections 
- Kirk, seated in his chair in thoughtful concentration;
- Spock at the science station peering into his viewer;
- Uhura at the comm station, legs crossed, showing thigh;
- Scotty at the engineering bridge station, looking concerned;
- McCoy standing near the turbolift doors with medkit ready
- Sulu and Checkov seated at the full helm console
- ummmm ... Nurse Chapel at the environmental control station? :freak:


----------



## Matthew Green (Nov 12, 2000)

I thought about doing this if I ever won the lottery....

With that said...Aurora repops. 

I'd do the Monsters again...I'd ALSO do NEW Monster poses. New Frankenstein, Drac, etc. The Invisible Man and Fly would also make the cut.

For Superheroes? ONLY characters from the 70's. This new X-men wearing black leather would NOT be done. Yuck. Ironman would be the first I'd do.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

_Definitely_ Harryhausen figures which I've always thought Aurora should have done back in the day. Ymir, Cyclops, Talos, Children of The Hydra, Medusa to name a few. But again - all this stuff has been done (and well) by GK guys or as pre-paints by companies like X-Plus. Don't know how much of a market you're going to grab at this point with styrene kits. Glow parts? _*BAH!! *_


----------



## THRUSH Central (Feb 20, 2003)

The AURORA kits that were proposed but never made! Fly, Metaluna Mutant, Phantom, Robbie the Robot, "new"King Kong w/Fay Wray, "new" Dracula,etc. BUT! UNCLE kits first and foremost! THEN, "new" UNCLE kits - The classic "Solo" stance behind the bulletproof glass w/luger raised and pointed, Illya, Napoolean and Waverly in Waverly's office, OR Napolean and Illya leaving Del Flora's, A decent THRUSH solder w/rifle,etc.
Oh, please, oh,please...don't make me beg and lose all sense of my manhood! I'll talk..I'll talk.... T.U.C.
Oh, God..the pain... and I can't make it stop....


----------



## daikins (Jul 24, 2003)

What about growing your market? How about getting VIACOM licensing for Nick cartoons, like Spongebob Square Pants, Dora the Explorer, and other kid stuff? My son is always nuts about doing something that his dad does, but really isn't into the subject matter beyond a batmobile.

Deane


----------



## 31 Racine Rd (Aug 9, 2001)

*Great suggestions so far, keep going.*

I have read some excellent workable ideas. Particularly the Star Trek figures on a wedge of the bridge. "Buy 'em all... Complete the Bridge!" 

Bronze age marvel and DC universe with Iron Man Great idea.

New sculpts of the Universal Classic Monsters, with new additions such as the Metaluna Mutant, The Fly and The Invisible Man.

Gort, based on the original Aurora concept sketches. 

U.N.C.L.E. remains on the list.

With regard to Dr Jekyll; I think the parts fit, needs work, particularly his shoulders and the poor injection of plastic around the face/mouth. How would you feel about a new attempt at the sculpt with the intention to improve but not change the Aurora look to the finished product?

The suggestions posted thus far have contained some real gems and an important base of knowledge. Keep going please.


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

One of the best things to ME, about Aurora, in thier day,was that they werent afraid to take a chance...Despite what PL said about the big Frankie , and other kits they didnt repop, I think they would have sold well..It cost PL one sixth the cost of tooling since that was being done in China, so with basic numbers, it was a viable gamble..All the beginning PL Aurora repops were Poor sellers for Aurora, and yet, PL put em out again, and most of them sold VERY well..I am VERY grateful for what they did repop for us, however I still think That a Jekyll & Hyde would have been a good bet, as well as a Gigantic Frankenstien, as well as the Uncle kits..Were I to start a Model kit company, Those would be the First two kits on my production line as Repops, next, would be The Uncle Kits, Confederate Raider, and Apache Warrior...I dont care how much "Marketing" any company does, there really is NO way to tell how well a Kit will sell until it HITS the shelves..and the companies that are able to make the kind of kits we prefer, always 
miss the Mark when they DO Marketing...They go after the 8-12 year olds..
WRONG again..Repops or original subjects from the 1960's to the 80's mean NOTHING to them..what 10 year old kid is going to remember The man from Uncle???...Or "forbidden Planet"?? unless thier parents or someone from the previous generation shows them??..We need a company that targets OUR generation, and isnt afraid to TAKE a Chance, Like Aurora did..PL for thr most part, did a fabulous Job, but thats over now...Hopefully, we need a company that will pick up where they left off..


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Just about ANY robot would be good, IMHO. The ones we've seen in movies and described in novels all have their good points.

I would go for old movie robots, the kind of silly looking ones in some of the old
serials as well as some of the more popular ones that haven't been done yet. 

Androids such as from "Westworld" would be good, too. A western gunfighter
like Yul Brenner with optional removable face and parts revealing his electronic
soul would be good.

There are a lot of them to choose from.

Other than robots, I think a good Sherlock Holmes with Dr. Watson, both with optional top hats, would be a good kit.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Oo! Base the Holmes on Jeremy Brett!


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Ah, Perfesser, but WHICH Holmes & Watson ?? Rathbone? Brett, Howard ?
There's a lot of pro & con here re: "kids" models and "Glow Parts", and between "8-10 year olds" or "older collectors/builders". I, personally, at this stage, want "adult" stuff from actors & shows that I saw and remember, but keep in mind, everyone here ( except this misfit) started with models when they WERE "8-10", so getting new blood in the hobby is desireable and glow stuff and SpongeBob could help.

THEN, after making their fortunes, the model guys could afford to make "our" stuff. I. e., the more esoteric and obscure. Remember too, cartoons both new and classic, are on TV all the time, along with defunct TV shows like Star Trek, so young kids do have access and incentive to by their kits.
Just my coupla Lincolns worth.
Dabbler


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

the Dabbler said:


> .
> 
> Remember too, cartoons both new and classic, are on TV all the time, along with defunct TV shows like Star Trek, so young kids do have access and incentive to by their kits.
> Just my coupla Lincolns worth.
> Dabbler


BUT....The issue of when WE were kids, and the present day Kids is
that WE did not have so many additional pastime activities from the advent of 
present day technology as they do: Video, DVD's, X-box, Cellphones,
internet, 500 channels of Cable TV etc..and all of it is so much easier to do than sit at a workbench and be creative..Why build a model of say..Capt America, when you can get a completely assembled , painted and fully articulated one off the peg at TRU??..Or play an interactive Video game as The Superhero himself??...It seems that many kit companies have merged here in the US, and many have shut down, or had to Downsize overseas since they just aren't making money anymore like they used to..In the heyday of kit making, The basic production Run was 60,000.Just to START...Now, its 30,000, and 1/4 of that number dont sell..Look at E-bay..you can always find PL Kits there,and some at peanut prices...I remember about 10 years ago when I was looking for an aurora Spindrift..
I was at a hobby shop where a Rep From Monogram was there..He brought me through the entire process from pattern to mold to finished kit, and said by thier calculations ,theyd have to make at least 50,000 Kits to break even..
and there was no call for that many that would remotely sell..Of course that 
was an example..but the point is that nowadays, the numbers aint there...
because its a different world for kids now.Thats why it SUCKS for any company to use them as a demographic.Without overeseas cut rate production costs, there would have been no Polar lights...and alot of companies followed thier lead in the sense that for a time, they dusted off thier old molds and re-issued kits since that was infinitely cheaper than making a subject from scratch..Again, we need a company that will Target
our age demographic...and to STOP thinking that only Kids buy model kits...


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I was thinking of going the cheap route with Holmes and Watson and base them on the drawings that appeared in _The Strand_. The Holmes depicted there looks fairly close to Jeremy Brett in some respects, IMHO.


----------



## 31 Racine Rd (Aug 9, 2001)

*Very interesting points of view*

Hello again:

There have been many interesting points of view from people clearly devoted to the hobby, and why your views are being solicited.

To be clear the agenda of a new start up company is devoted to the adult collector who is still very much attached to the hobby they began in their youth. 

With regard to the today's kids; that is a market worth exploring and I think should be explored, but offerings would be quite limited in terms of quantity and be strictly seasonal (X-mas). Quality would set the product ahead of competitors. 

The company's immediate success is tied to sales to adult collectors. 

The thoughtful development of a new generation of builders is a very important long term goal.

Remember the serendipitous beginnings of the Aurora Monster era.

Yours suggestions are very important; please continue to add your thoughts


----------



## daikins (Jul 24, 2003)

Fair 'nuff: I want that Fantastic Four Aurora model from the back of my X-Men comics. 

And Batmobiles. Lots of Batmobiles. I'd even let you take molds from mine  

hi-yo!


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

31 Racine Rd said:


> Hello again:
> 
> There have been many interesting points of view from people clearly devoted to the hobby, and why your views are being solicited.
> 
> ...


Yes, but it must also be kept in mind that The Monster Subject Line in 1961
was concieved by one Idea Man at Aurora,Bill Silverstien, in 1961, and immediately turned DOWN..Only his repeated Pleas and his "threat" to resign and Form his own company and issue them, is what got the Line produced..
The point I am making is that It becomes necessary ( As I have stated earlier) to TAKE a RISK..Many of us were overjoyed That one man
Tom Lowe, Formed Polar lights and had the foresight to take that risk, and
we were able to once again have many model kits that we thought were lost in time, unless we had unlimited funds to buy originals..Where I think PL fell
short, was that they hesitated to reissue kits that would have easily fit into the line that they had already established..Logically speaking, it would have been a safe assumption to say that everyone that bought the monster line would have certainly bought the Jekyll & Hyde re-issue, simply to complete thier collections, as well as the Big Frankie..I'm sure that everyone here would have thier choice of what they would have liked to have seen repopped, or 
what other subjects could have been explored, but the key to forming any Kit company is to keep in mind (in my opinion) is that Kids are not the main factor anymore..when I go to a hobby shop ( The ones that are left) any kids I see
are looking and buying Die cast cars, RC cars, & Rc Planes..perhaps one in 6
even bother to LOOK at the plastic kit shelves..I think that the Re-issue idea
could certainly be explored again, and reborn..But any prospective company 
has to follow PL's Lead ,but be more open to taking a chance, and again, keeping in mind the adult collectors, first and foremost, and the kids last..


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Zathros makes some good points regarding kids, but as I'm a bit "Pollyanna-ish", and way overly tenacious when it comes to flogging deceased equines, I still wouldn't count out kids. I have two grandsons in Florida who I thought were uninvolved and with short attention spans that come with the TV-Computer age.
They came for a visit once while I was putting a French drain across my yard and I comandeered them, expecting them to "work" ten minutes or so and lose interest. Instead they shovelled and hauled gravel in gallon buckets until dark to fill in the trench, and loved every minute. Physical/dexterous activity was new and exciting to them and they loved "creating" something, even a drainage ditch. I also sent them 4' wooden dinos to build last year, and I see they have them built and displayed in the hallway to their rooms..........BUT, that may be a fluke ???


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Dabbler, you've shown a great example of what should be tried with all kids. There's an innate appreciation in most of them of a job well done. Bringing that out can be difficult at times and a little patience on both ends goes a long way. However, they've got energy and can usually build the strength up or make do with what they've got. 

Model-building is something a lot of folks can't do. For those intelligent enough and with enough creativity, it can become a habit never broken. We have a duty to hook as many kids on this great hobby as possible. I think these forums are a great way to do that. The more pics posted, the better.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

:dude: Whyn't we just grab all the little blighters and mainline 'em with straight liquid styrene. Better yet, suggest it to some politician, surely one of 'em will think it's a great idea and write a bill proposing it. Sell it as an economic development thing ?? :hat: 
Diabolical Dabbler


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Dabbler, you've shown a great example of what should be tried with all kids. There's an innate appreciation in most of them of a job well done. Bringing that out can be difficult at times and a little patience on both ends goes a long way. However, they've got energy and can usually build the strength up or make do with what they've got.
> 
> Model-building is something a lot of folks can't do. For those intelligent enough and with enough creativity, it can become a habit never broken. We have a duty to hook as many kids on this great hobby as possible. I think these forums are a great way to do that. The more pics posted, the better.


But then again, you never met the oldest grandson. That kid is so slow his self-winding watch died !!........bada boom !


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

Its not my intention to Remove kids altogether from the equation..But nationwide,
its been shown that by todays standards, they are NOT the main purchasers
of plastic kits anymore...They alone, cannot support the industry and keep it
thriving with the majority of subjects a company like Polar Lights put out..Sure
theres a precentage that would buy, but without the cash infusion of ADULT builders,
besides kids buying Simpson mobiles, and maybe the marvel superheroes, liitle else
would have been chosen by them...a good example was the Drej Alien That PL released
a few years ago..besides the movie not doing too well, virtually few kids bought that 
kit..It had NO value to the adults, since there was no pop culture connection..So without the kids to hold it up, which is what the kit companies STILL are misguided enough to keep relying on, that kit was an abysmal Failure...A good example of what I am trying to put forth...


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

the Dabbler said:


> But then again, you never met the oldest grandson. That kid is so slow his self-winding watch died !!........bada boom !


^^Well, I did say *most*.


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

Another thing to keep in mind is that generations CHANGE...once a particular generation gets older , and priorities change, or interest dies off, so so does the subject that was selling so well..Polar lights happened at the right time...Look at Star Trek..Many classic star trek items were quite valuable...Thier value today has descended to practically nothing, as the show is 40 years old..YES, in the 80's Star trek items, as well as classic Aurora Kits went through the ROOF pricewise, which is really demandwise, as the demand was much higher, but of late have descended to a lesser degree..I also collect rare records..I came across a very valuable 45 RPM from the 1950's..It lists in the collectors Guides for $5,000.00..It STILL sits on my shelf..why?? because all the collectors of that period already HAVE IT, as well as there isnt anyone from the younger generation of collectors that CARES about it..Once a particular generation's core interest is diminished, so goes the potential to make it a profitable venture..Thats why I have always said its a much better idea to make these kinds of kits LIMITED Issues...As they are NOT going to sell forever..and since kids are not really the issue, targeting OUR generation on limited issues is a much more viable option...


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Um, ah, that 45 rpm wouldn't happen to be a Hank Williams Sr. that I haven;t heard yet is it ??
While I'm at it, here's a pic of my new/used 12-string I doctored up.


----------



## portland182 (Jul 19, 2003)

Repop the moonbus from 2001 with optional corrected windows (possibly bigger than the original)
Also the Orion from 2001 (bigger and with better detail)
New stuff?
TV detectives!
Poirot (David Suchet)
Columbo 
Jack Bauer from 24
Sydney from Alias

The Blues Brothers (Jake and Elwood)

A range of James Bonds and Bad Guys and Bond Girls that look like the actors

Evil from Legend and Blix and Meg Mucklebones

The Spinner from Blade Runner

Accurate 1/1 Trek Props

Oh and a Vampirella that looks like the Art from the paperback books or the old Warren comic covers.

I know, I know the fees!

Jim


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Isn't it amazing how a simple question of "New company wish list for figures" turns into a "You can't do it 'cause?..." forum.  
I started to read this and wanted to give my 2 cents worth, too! So don't get me wrong. I have been answered "why they can't do that!" many times but still don't understand some of the possibilities for furthering the choices. So who ever is a billionaire and loves this hobby, don't forget us little guys with our requests.

OH!... my requests: Aurora repops (for sure)  
Dino Dioramas (DUH!)  
Aurora Dino Diorama Repops (Got It?) :lol: 

P-S2


----------



## 31 Racine Rd (Aug 9, 2001)

*Dear adult modellers/collectors, remain hopeful*

Well there have been many useful ideas put forth and as a thread it was a first success.

To be clear, the target consumer of this "company" is the adult builder/collector of classic Aurora kits.

The younger builders are always welcome but their money is not being counted on, to keep the company profitable.

Kits would fill the void left by the demise of Aurora and Polar Lights. And Big Frankie deserves a re-birth, in styrene, but do not be shocked if the limited edition kit commands a price in excess of $50.00

The business model has changed from the 1970's and even since 1990's but the product when carefully crafted remains profitable.

Fear not, there is a styrene figure kit company in your future.


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

My prefs?

Classic Star Trek figures... maybe in diorama settings. Kirk vs. Spock in "Amok Time"... Kirk vs the Gorn in "Arena".... so many possibilities there... also, the idea of crew figures with interlocking "bridge section" bases would work for me too.

Dark Shadows "Barnabas Collins" would be a great choice... new sculpts of the Universal Monsters...


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

31 Racine Rd said:


> Fear not, there is a styrene figure kit company in your future.


Do you know something WE don't?????
Is this a teaser to build up our hopes only to be smashed down like LAPCO?????

P-S2


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

DinoMike said:


> Dark Shadows "Barnabas Collins" would be a great choice... new sculpts of the Universal Monsters...


Darn! I forgot about that one. :thumbsup: I just got the 12" doll (nice, BTW) of Barnabas.


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

How 'bout the LOTR "action" styrene plastic figures. Meaning "action" as the ToyBiz Marvel characters in a appropiate 3rd earth setting. Moria, Mordor, Helm's Deep, Fangorn Forest to name a few places!

Works for me!

P-S2


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

31 Racine Rd said:


> Well there have been many useful ideas put forth and as a thread it was a first success.
> 
> To be clear, the target consumer of this "company" is the adult builder/collector of classic Aurora kits.
> 
> ...


If thats so , Great, but first some suggestions, if I may: please DONT consider changing scale sizes from the Original Aurora issues,Or any "resculpts" unless you repop the original as well, such as PL did with the Phantom of the Opera.. And if youre going to reissue any vehicles, not many of us have Dinner tables we can commit to a permanent display for ONE oversize 
built kit..I know some are going to Hate me for saying that, but I never liked the idea of "upscaling" or supersize kits..I have neither the room, NOR the desire for what I consider to be oversize Monstrosities.When PL released thier C57-d, I bought it, then regretted it, since there would be no place that I could ever display it...One more kit for my wish list would be a C57-D at a reasonable size, such as thier classic Jupiter 2...


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

the Dabbler said:


> Um, ah, that 45 rpm wouldn't happen to be a Hank Williams Sr. that I haven;t heard yet is it ??
> While I'm at it, here's a pic of my new/used 12-string I doctored up.


Sorry...Its "219 Train" by the moonglows on the Chance label..Its MINT and
and a DJ copy..Look it up in the guides..Its very, very rare..But WORTHLESS
unless someone wants it that remembers it..like in 30 more years people are going to Say "what the HELL is an Aurora kit??? Or whats "STAR TREK"???..
"..OH..I think I heard my grandfather say something about that once..."


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Zathros, I'd be happy to ease your sense of regret at purchasing the C57-D by taking it off your hands for a reasonable price! 


As for my wish list:

1. The Aurora Man from U.N.C.L.E. kits.
2. Aurora's The Penguin
3. Aurora's The Banana Splits Banana Buggy
4. Aurora's Dr. Jeckyl as Mr. Hyde
5. The Rat Pack (Sinatra, Martin, Davis Jr., Bishop, Lawford)
6. Martin and Lewis
7. The Marx Brothers
8. Chaplin
9. 3 sets of the Beatles, circa '64, '67, and '70
10. Iron Man (same scale as PL's 1/8th repops)

Yes, I realize it adds up to more than ten figures, but, what the hell, IT'S A WISH LIST, AIN'T IT?!?!

Wayne


----------



## 1bluegtx (Aug 13, 2004)

Zathros said:


> If thats so , Great, but first some suggestions, if I may: please DONT consider changing scale sizes from the Original Aurora issues,Or any "resculpts" unless you repop the original as well, such as PL did with the Phantom of the Opera.. And if youre going to reissue any vehicles, not many of us have Dinner tables we can commit to a permanent display for ONE oversize
> built kit..I know some are going to Hate me for saying that, but I never liked the idea of "upscaling" or supersize kits..I have neither the room, NOR the desire for what I consider to be oversize Monstrosities.When PL released thier C57-d, I bought it, then regretted it, since there would be no place that I could ever display it...One more kit for my wish list would be a C57-D at a reasonable size, such as thier classic Jupiter 2...


Exactly...Any Aurora repop would be welcome but keep them faithful to the original.

BRIAN


----------



## 1bluegtx (Aug 13, 2004)

31 Racine Rd said:


> Kits would fill the void left by the demise of Aurora and Polar Lights. And Big Frankie deserves a re-birth, in styrene, but do not be shocked if the limited edition kit commands a price in excess of $50.00


Not a problem......bring em on!!!!!

BRIAN


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

Rebel Rocker said:


> Zathros, I'd be happy to ease your sense of regret at purchasing the C57-D by taking it off your hands for a reasonable price!
> 
> 
> As for my wish list:
> ...


Sorry Wayne...Too late..I sold it Long ago on e-bay for $75.00..Recently, I was hired to build one for a client of mine..it was a LOUSY build, if I must say so., and I have been building for 30 years.I know some here are gonna cry "Blasphemy" for me demeaning the kit, but again, I didnt enjoy it very much,,To me,among other flaws this kit had, the hull parts were not enjineered very well, and not sturdy enough to be simply glued together,and in my opinion, should have never come in so many pieces, which is WHY it was so flimsy to begin with.. In addition, the landing gear does not correctly retract, and I did follow the instructions to the letter, so it WAS properly assembled..the interior was nicely done, but again, the enjineering does NOT allow one to remove the upper deck once you join the upper and lower hull parts together so you get a limited view of the lower deck which has the most details..Again it would have been much better had it not been so big...But... Id SURE LOVE a kit of the 4 Marx Brothers!!! YES!!!!..but again..what KID even KNOWS about them????????????..But of course thats the age the Kit companies target in thier marketing!! ..They'd come back at us and say in "PL esque" style: "too limited an appeal"...:freak:


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

31 Racine Rd said:


> Next four questions:
> 
> 1) How would you feel about ....
> 2) Harryhausen figures (please suggest favourites e.g. "Talos")


Now that would be a fun line of figures! The skeleton warriors, Medusa, the Kraken, Perseus with his sword, helmet & shield, Calibos (can you tell I'm a _Titans_ fan?).

I have to agree with the thought of all of the Star Trek crews with their respective bridge stations. Perhaps in 1/8 scale, or 1/10 because a full bridge would be huge in 1/6! And you could not only do the TOS crew, but I think that also _The Next Generation_ would be a decent seller.

And my one bid for a non-figure: a 1/1000 Refit _Enterprise_.  (Hey, I can try, can't I?)


----------



## AFILMDUDE (Nov 27, 2000)

I'd still like to see Disney's Haunted Mansion and Pirates of the Caribbean series of kits repopped. Can't believe no one's released the Pirates after the movie success.

On a related note: You have until March 5 to see Walt's classic ride before Disneyland does a major revamping and adds Johnny Depp. Why do they always have to mess with the masterpieces...?


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Zathros said:


> But... Id SURE LOVE a kit of the 4 Marx Brothers!!! YES!!!!..but again..what KID even KNOWS about them????????????..But of course thats the age the Kit companies target in thier marketing!! ..They'd come back at us and say in "PL esque" style: "too limited an appeal"...:freak:


 
Here's an idea: In each kit put a dvd of a Marx Brothers film. People would buy 13 kits to try and collect them all!!! And then kids would learn that Adam Sandler _ISN'T _the comic genius of all time!!

Just a thought.......

Wayne


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

^^Who's Adam Sandler?  



Rebel Rocker said:


> 8. Chaplin


ANOTHER excellent idea! :thumbsup:


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

And adding to that thought, to match the PL Stooges kits, how about Abbot & Costello in baseball uniforms?


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Zathros wrote : 
Sorry...Its "219 Train" by the moonglows on the Chance label..Its MINT and
and a DJ copy..Look it up in the guides..Its very, very rare..But WORTHLESS
unless someone wants it that remembers it..like in 30 more years people are going to Say "what the HELL is an Aurora kit??? Or whats "STAR TREK"???..
"..OH..I think I heard my grandfather say something about that once..."

I'm not so sure of that !! ?? I also belong to the "Universal Monster Army", and they are deeply involved in movies that are 80 to 100 years old. AND I'm sure they are ALL much younger than me. ( In fact I arguably may be the oldest member on here too ) but those "youngsters" beg, borrow, steal, acquire, all sorts of memorabilia from those flicks and actors. Star Trek and any other form of 'art', as long as it's preserved on film or any other medium will never really be dead as long as there is a Nickelodianm TMC, AMC, History Channel, books, et. al. And even your Grampa's memory and word of mouth. How often do I hear myself say " Why I remember when........." Hell, I'm still grabbing records ( and singing/playing the songs of ) a man who's dead 53 years !! Hank of course. In fact, the AM "pop'-"nostalgia" station I listen to is recently playing 3 of his songs RE-cut by "new" artists who probably don't even KNOW they're his songs, but the songs are there.
Dabbler


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Another "Aurora shoulda' done"? Frazetta kits.


----------



## THRUSH Central (Feb 20, 2003)

Will this styrene kit company be in the U.S. or Europe/Canada? Start-ups take a while. Is the co. building in existence? In other words, how many years, months before we even know if it's a "going concern?" Inquiring minds want to know. T.U.C.


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

How 'bout world wide?

P-S2


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

AFILMDUDE said:


> I'd still like to see Disney's Haunted Mansion and Pirates of the Caribbean series of kits repopped. Can't believe no one's released the Pirates after the movie success.


I'll second these nominations!



AFILMDUDE said:


> On a related note: You have until March 5 to see Walt's classic ride before Disneyland does a major revamping and adds Johnny Depp. Why do they always have to mess with the masterpieces...?


Except for the Johnny Depp/Captain Jack addition, they just did this back in '97! I'm sure their motivation is a decrease in attendance but, if they want more families to visit the park, instead of screwing up almost everyone's favorite ride they should seriously reconsider charging _*$59 per person*_ just for admittance! :freak:



Rebel Rocker said:


> Here's an idea: In each kit put a dvd of a Marx Brothers film. People would buy 13 kits to try and collect them all!!! And then kids would learn that Adam Sandler ISN'T the comic genius of all time!!


The only problem is that most of today's kids still won't watch 'em unless they're _colorized_.


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

Interesting for me as I know London, Ontario, Canada is THE city in Canada for test marketing to North America.

I've watched this for awhile before adding my 2 cents. Some great ideas here many of which I will include as I support them. My following list takes into account what I'd like to build as an Adult Builder, but also with an eye on what might bring a younger audience into the hobby. Some of these will already be Garage Kits no doubt. They are in no particular order. All in 1/8th if possible. 

New Spiderman and Doc Ock with interlocking bases.
New Batman (Begins) and Joker with interlocking bases
Xena
Neo
Seven of Nine
Agent Smith
Trinity
The Fly
Wolverine (Classic)
Iron Man
Gort
Austin Powers & Gal
Dr. Evil & Mini Me
Indiana Jones
Halo Guy (Master Sargeant?)
Harry Potter Scene

Other Ideas I like but don't think would be financially viable..

Abbott and Costello
LOTR Figures
TOS Trek Bridge Figures (other than Kirk, Spock & McCoy)
Blues Brothers
Gliigan's Island in 1/12th


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

the Dabbler said:


> Wrote:
> 
> Star Trek and any other form of 'art', as long as it's preserved on film or any other medium will never really be dead as long as there is a Nickelodianm TMC, AMC, History Channel, books, et. al. And even your Grampa's memory and word of mouth. Dabbler


Yes, The MOVIES perhaps, but NOT a Plastic model kit that you can buy a 
better representation already pre-assembled and painted, and made of better
materials than Styrene..Our younger generation has already been brought
up to be LAZY enough as it is...in another say...15 years there may BE
no mass produced kits..& I sincerely hope I am WRONG!!


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Zathros said:


> in another say...15 years there may BE no mass produced kits..& I sincerely hope I am WRONG!!


No worries! We'll just raid John P's stash!  
http://www.inpayne.com/models/shelves/modelshelf.html


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

( quote ) Yes, The MOVIES perhaps, but NOT a Plastic model kit that you can buy a 
better representation already pre-assembled and painted, and made of better
materials than Styrene..Our younger generation has already been brought
up to be LAZY enough as it is...in another say...15 years there may BE
no mass produced kits..& I sincerely hope I am WRONG!! (quote)

I don't know, look at the Three Stooges ! ? Their career was in the dumper by the 60's until ( at least around here ) A TV kids host named Paul Shannon started running their 'shorts' on his show, and they made a comeback with kids who never heard of them before, which led to their models being issued.


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

alas zathros, you are right. noone knows better than the kit companies themselves that 1. kids arent buying these things. and 2. figure kits dont sell. besides at the time they were introduced, the aurora kits (and their competition) were the only way to get a really good looking figurine of these characters. now theres cold cast pre-paints, sideshow and mcfarlane figures, etc. and those will look better that what 9/10s of the population could build themselves. (please note the poll elsewhere on the forum asking why we pick the kits that we do)

all that being said... completly disregarding that our fictional company needs to make money, id still like to see an affordable styrene version of the george pal time machine. (as a figure kit a morlock menacing yvette wouldnt be bad either)


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Hands off my stash, man! :lol:

Dabbler, you see that


> button at the bottom of every post? Try it out.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

John P said:


> Hands off my stash, man! :lol:
> 
> Dabbler, you see that
> 
> ...


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

the Dabbler said:


> Sometimes I don't want the whole quote ??


So just highlight & delete the parts you don't want! :thumbsup:


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

My six year-old daughter attends school 8 hours a day, does about 45 minutes of homework every night, takes gymnastics and ballet 5 days a week, and manages to do any number of weekly chores besides. She's not being brought up to be _lazy, _but she is being brought up in a different_ era, _with different_ technology,_ than our _own._ Were we _lazier _than the previous generation of kids because we preferred styrene kits and G.I. Joe to balsa wood airplanes and lead soldiers? I don't think so. We just had different (and arguably _better_) technology available to us. My daughter has DC Direct Wonder Woman figures on her shelf that look much better than anything _I _could ever do with a model kit. So - I agree, figure kits are for us grown-ups - but not because the present generation of kids are _lazy,_ they've just got _different_ things to do!


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

Zorro said:


> My six year-old daughter attends school 8 hours a day, does about 45 minutes of homework every night, takes gymnastics and ballet 5 days a week, and manages to do any number of weekly chores besides. She's not being brought up to be _lazy, _but she is being brought up in a different_ era, _with different_ technology,_ than our _own._ Were we _lazier _than the previous generation of kids because we preferred styrene kits and G.I. Joe to balsa wood airplanes and lead soldiers? I don't think so. We just had different (and arguably _better_) technology available to us. My daughter has DC Direct Wonder Woman figures on her shelf that look much better than anything _I _could ever do with a model kit. So - I agree, figure kits are for us grown-ups - but not because the present generation of kids are _lazy,_ they've just got _different_ things to do!


When I said "Lazy", Zorro, You pointed out my reason..Of course its because
of the different age they are in than we were..And thats why I think this 
hobby is kind of 'Dying on the vine"..as it was originally intended for kids,
and that core customer base has dwindled to practically nothing...But at the
risk of disgusting competition, the kit companies just dont get that fact...


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

John P said:


> - ummmm ... Nurse Chapel at the environmental control station? :freak:


How bout Chapel bringing Spock some coffee and checking out his rump.:drunk:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Prince of Styrene II said:


> So just highlight & delete the parts you don't want! :thumbsup:
> 
> You can even add to it!


 .....


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

LOL! Wonders never cease!


----------



## 31 Racine Rd (Aug 9, 2001)

*Wow! Some of the suggestions have been Great!*

Thank to everyone who made a suggestion.

There have been ideas put forth that may truly see a life in styrene. All of your suggestions have been recorded.

To answer an inquiry reGardInG the time line of a stArt up compaNy whose premier producT lIne features styrene figure kits. Consider visiting a new booth at RCHTA 2009. AFteR thAt, come visit the compaNy website. 

At the risK of sounding Evasive, further details are Not available at thiS TimE.

Sorry no hINts. 

WITH SINCERE APPRECIATION.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Dude! Get your twitching finger off the shift key!


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

31 Racine Rd said:


> Thank to everyone who made a suggestion.
> 
> There have been ideas put forth that may truly see a life in styrene. All of your suggestions have been recorded.
> 
> ...


2009, huh??...well..Thats fair enough..Its only a _LITTLE _longer than it took for the Sopranos to Return with new episodes... ..But if it takes any longer than that..Most will be saying "whats a Big Frankie"???lol


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

2009 huh ? Sheesh, the way I'm going I'll be trimming the grass from the bottom up at the Marble Orchard by then and my kids will be hustling my stash off on eBait!  
BUT I'll try to hang around just for curiosity.
Dabbler


----------



## 31 Racine Rd (Aug 9, 2001)

*The enigma machine worked!*

Very sorry, Perfesser. It won't happen three more times.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Would kids be more enticed to buy-build models if they had the extra novelty of being glow kits and advertised emphasizing that ?


----------



## Shamboola (Feb 7, 2006)

I have been reading the threads and was tripping on models that I would love to see as I drove through the avalanche of cars otherwise known as Los Angeles rush hour. Here are my ideas:

Jonny Quest - That show fits right into my boyhood memories and now that it is out on DVD, I am even more impressed with the gadgets packed into every episode. Many opportunities for the Quest plane, a monster or two, and of course all of the characters from the show, including Bandit.

Butch Cassidy and The Sundance Kid - The scene where both are getting ready to jump into the gorge hundreds of feet below. Cool western theme and a nice action shot that brings back memories.

Young Frankenstein - Any scene will do. So much to choose from. Probably one with the Dr.and Frankie and Igor.

The Godfather - The Don in his throne room ready to receive a member of the inner circle.

Clint Eastwood Sergio Leone tribute - Eastwood on a horse in a classic outfit from one of those films wiht a cigar in his mouth.

Edward Sisscorhands (sp?) - It would be a great visual. Not a bad film either.

2001 - The shot with the astronauts gathered around the base of the large monolith on the moon. I just think it would look great and be pretty eerie.

Aliens - Sigourney Weaver inside that personal exoskelatal forklift device doing battle with the big bad alien.

High Noon- The final drawdown with Cooper and the villian.

The Andy Griffith Show - Barney Fife attempting to draw his gun. Does anyone realize how good Don Knotts was in that role? 

The Natural - Redford hitting that last pitch out of the park.

Those are my ideas. None will ever happpen. But I can make a wish on a star I suppose....

Rob


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

31 Racine Rd said:


> Very sorry, Perfesser. It won't happen three more times.


Aww, drat! And here I thought it might have been a code! :freak:


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Man, if we wait that long, I'll be in danger of finishing off my 180 unbuilt kits!! Ah, what the hell, I guess we can wait.........

Wayne


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

Shamboola said:


> Aliens - Sigourney Weaver inside that personal exoskelatal forklift device doing battle with the big bad alien.


wasnt it horizon that did this in styrene? (one cool thing. ms. weaver donated all her royaties to a save the gorillas organization)


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Shamboola said:


> Jonny Quest


 I just dragged out a resin kit of Johnny to build that I got a few years ago. It was one of four kits of Johnny, Hadji, Race and Dr Quest. They had interlocking bases and made a little diorama when built. The scene was from The Invisible Monster. I think these would make a _great _series of plastic kits if one could get hold of the original scuplts and the licensing.

I always regretted not getting the other three, but at $50 each, it was out of the question at the time. Now they be gone.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

*Who could lurk THIS thread without posting?*

Tantalizing thread, 31 RR! I've read all the posts (okay, I hadda skim through some of Zathros' essays - I have to figure he's either an English perfesser or an elected official...)  

If I understand 31's intentions correctly, he's talking about starting up a styrene plastic figure model kit company sometime between now and 2009. He says that he's aiming for the adult market, which implies that he's planning to release more Aurora repops, and possibly new kits based on older movie and TV subjects. I'm all for that, so I'd like to pull a Zathros (you guys know that March 2nd is 'Bash Zathros Day', right?) and add some observations that reflect what has been said so far.

First, how nice that 31 came to this board for ideas on what kits to make; not that he needed to - anybody who's been here for more than 30 seconds will know that we all want Big Frankie to be reissued. It's comforting to hear that, as Polar Lights once used to do, someone who manufactures model kits IS listening to his (potential) customers.

With regard to the older kits, like the Universal Monsters, _The Man From U.N.C.L.E_., et.al. - yeah baby, Those models are still commanding high prices, simply because people want them. Only a few of us can pay hundreds of dollars for those kits, but I bet that thousands of modelers would be willing to pay tens of dollars for reissues.

And a lot of these subjects are most certainly cross-generational. The classic Karloff Frankenstein still rears his ugly green head every year at Halloween. The Aurora reissues have been reissued at least once every decade since they first appeared in the early 1960s. How much more of a track record does anybody need?

Now 31 says that he's aiming for the older, more deep-pocketed market at the outset, and that's fine with me. But I also agree with those who think he should look toward the younger modelers as well. Snap kits, movie/TV tie-ins, etc. would be sure ways to do that, especially if the models can be made affordable for that younger market. Certainly some research for what would appeal to young modelers would be in order; _I _wouldn't know.

I'm not convinced that this hobby is "dying on the vine". Sure there were plenty of other things for me to do when I was a kid, but from the moment that Aurora Mummy kit came into my hands, I was hooked for life. I believe that it would be the same for potential new modelers, who need only be exposed to the hobby. The indications from many posts I've seen on this BB suggest to me that it would take only the right reissues to"re-hook" former builders. 

It's up to the modeling community - including manufacturers - to keep the hobby alive. Entering our models in IPMS contests, which exposes the general public to Sci-Fi/Fantasy modeling, is a fun and easy way to accomplish that. Our local IPMS chapter conducts Make 'N Take events at our annual contest and at other times through the year. And how I would dearly LOVE to see manufacturers advertise in publications besides modeling magazines. Sure it'd be a bigger risk for their advertising dollars, but an ad in _Amazing Figure Modeler_ is just preaching to the choir.

Anyway, you go, 31 Racine Rd.! We're behind ya. (And if you want to repop those _Man From U.N.C.L.E_. kits as 1/8 scale "Enhanced Reissues", that'll be all right with me).


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Here are some I'd like:


Nemo at the wheel of the Nautilus,
Nemo in diving gear with ocean floor diorama,
Cora Peterson in diving gear, helmet off, top partially unzipped, laser rifle in one hand with the stock resting on the hip. Ouch! :devil: 
Ned land with harpoon poised on the Nautilus' deck.
Kirk and Spock at the Guardian of Forever. I've suggested that one before and I think Hallmark stole my idea!
The Original Series Scotty at the transporter controls. 
Generic 50's buxom space babe in really tight 50's space suit. And with very practical high-heel space boots. Who says its cold in space? 
A Wil Robinson to go along with the LIS Robot and Smith and Robot kits. 
Huzz


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

31 Racine Rd said:


> To answer an inquiry reGardInG the time line of a stArt up compaNy whose premier producT lIne features styrene figure kits. Consider visiting a new booth at RCHTA 2009. AFteR thAt, come visit the compaNy website.
> 
> Sorry no hINts.


Liar!  So, you're making us wait till '09, eh? Well, that should be enough time to get the new little one interested. But you realize that all the "old timers" will hound you till then! :roll:


----------



## lastguardian (May 20, 2005)

Off the top of my head, I'd like to see:

Aurora repops:

Dr. Jekyll as Mr. Hyde
2001 Moon Bus (yeah, I know -- license trouble)
2001 Orion (ditto)
Chitty Chitty Bang Bang
Blackbeard
Captain Kidd
Johnny Unitas
JFK

New kits (in Aurora style):

Scrooge and Marley's Ghost
Abraham Lincoln


Shane


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

lastguardian said:


> Off the top of my head, I'd like to see:
> 
> . . . New kits (in Aurora style):
> 
> ...


The "Shane" kit would be from the famous western movie?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

^Or would it be Kristen Cloke's character from Space: Above and Beyond?


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

... or it could be a real cutie from a series of 1990s "adult" films.:devil:


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

How about a kit of the Crypt Keeper from the HBO series?


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> The "Shane" kit would be from the famous western movie?


YES !! And Palance as the evil Jack Wilson, to be combined with Alan Ladd. And Gary Cooper's High Noon Will Cane !!!
Dabbler


----------



## Dinsdale (Jul 5, 2000)

*My 2 cents*

I think the characters chosen for figure kits should have a fairly broad appeal. No offense intended, but if you put some of these ideas up for a poll, the only votes would come from the people who suggested them. 

Look at the number and type of garage kits being produced. Which characters are being made over and over again? Even though I am personally sick of them, the top ones are: Batman, Predator, Vampirella, and the Creature from the Black Lagoon. GK people wouldn't make them if they didn't expect to sell them. There are rabid collectors out there who feel compelled to buy every kit made of their favorite subject. Believe me, I know some of these guys.

The other collector phenomenon I see and experience first hand is: "I have one, now I need all the others to complete the set."

With that in mind, a good subject for us kit builders and collectors might be more 1/8 scale Marvel superheroes (based on 1960s comics, not movies) to go with the three PL already made. Someone suggested Iron Man. How about the Fantastic Four, sold separately but with interlocking bases. Packaged Aurora style (Kirby/Ditko/Colan/Romita box art), and produced in limited editions, some of the other heroes and villains might be feasible as well.

Licensing from Marvel might be an expensive hurdle, but you could probably sell them to modelers nostalgic for the comic characters of their youth. Marketing them to comic shops and pricing them competitively with the prepaints ($40 or less) might help you find your target audience.


----------



## lastguardian (May 20, 2005)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> The "Shane" kit would be from the famous western movie?


Yeah, that's what I get for signing my post . . . :wave: 

Shane


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Don't go, Shane! Come back...come baaaaaack!!!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

lastguardian said:


> Yeah, that's what I get for signing my post . . . :wave:
> 
> Shane



Sorry  --couldn't resist!


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

I'm dead serious !! Evil Jack Wilson the gunfighter, was one of the best ( i.e. most menaciing ) film characters.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

^^There are definitely not enough cowboy kits out there.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

I'll take a kit of Liberty Valance ... _dude._


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

I'll drink to that !!!


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

I'd have to add another vote to Johns Star Trek bridge idea.
I think I actually proposed that idea in writing to Tom Walsh at AMT/Ertl about 10 to 15 years ago (funny how we all think alike - Too bad the manufacturers don't LISTEN to their customers). 
I think my original suggestion was for 1/6 scale since that seems to be such a common figure scale. But that obviously would be a gigantic finished piece.

I think today, I'd have to vote for 1/12th scale. Then, if all the bridge sections had clear parts for the screens and button, that would make a REALLY nice set up.


----------



## pagni (Mar 20, 1999)

*ummm*

Has anyone bothered to decode his message....
GIGANTIC FRANKENSTEIN 
(With a couple of extra letters in there.)


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

pagni said:


> Has anyone bothered to decode his message....
> GIGANTIC FRANKENSTEIN
> (With a couple of extra letters in there.)


Of course. It's not as though it weren't obvious.  We just didn't want to spoil the fun for everyone else.


----------



## pagni (Mar 20, 1999)

Judging by the way posters on this board experience the closest thing to an aneurysm at the mere mention of "big frankie" I don't think so. Indeed


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

pagni said:


> Judging by the way posters on this board experience the closest thing to an aneurysm at the mere mention of "big frankie" I don't think so. Indeed


Read some of the posts subsequent to the encoded post and you'll see several references to what was decoded.

I wouldn't underestimate the cleverness of the fellows on this board, if I were you.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Where you guys getting "Big Frankie" from? It's clear as a bell - "Lynda Carter Wonder Woman". There are four letters left over - "n", "u", "d", "e" - but I don't think they mean anything.


----------



## MODELBUILDER2 (Mar 9, 2006)

Repops of Auroras Zorro, an affordable Wonder Woman, The Penguin, Batmobile.
New ideas that would include any Batman characters, Marx Brothers, DC superheros. Truth is, I think all modelers will buy any affordable plastic model done in the Aurora style. 
Oh yeah....Big Frankie I'd go $100 also.


----------



## AFILMDUDE (Nov 27, 2000)

Definitely Big Frankie! Big Frankie! Big Frankie!


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

As a pulp fan I wouldn't mind seeing: Doc Savage & The Shadow.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I'd like to see Big Frankie, Mr. hyde,Wonderwoman, Blackbeard, The 5 knights, The Apachi Warrior, Confederate Raider, Good luck and Godspeed....Otto


----------



## lonfan (Feb 11, 2001)

BIG BARBARA CARRERA! .....Seriously Kate Winslet Draped out on the Loveseat in that scene from "Titanic" Snake Plisken from Escape From New York and or The Green Slime! Just A Thought.


John/Lonfan


----------



## lisfan (Feb 15, 1999)

hi lonfan
you need a trip to the adult book/model store in the shady seedy side of town !!!!!!
lol only kidding!!!!!!!!!!! ill take a ride with you. those are two kits i would pick myself


----------



## Shamboola (Feb 7, 2006)

Dinsdale,

The F4 would be a huge seller, not just because of the recent film. They are in the more classic segment and offer a great range of sculpts for whomever decides to take on the challenge. Adding Dr. Doom would make for a pretty amazing diaroma.

I also think that sports figures is a whole different market that could be a big money maker. Think of Montana, Bradshaw, or whatever sports figure you can imagine, in a classic pose. Sports memorabilia is a big business and the profits from those models might allow for the manufacturer to throw some Aurora "bones" at the rest of us modelers.

Awww, I's just dreaming....


----------



## Ratmaster2000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Night-Owl said:


> As a pulp fan I wouldn't mind seeing: Doc Savage & The Shadow.


I second the doc savage request. How about some kits from time machine or war of the worlds that are not excessive like those white metal kits i've seen floating around. Maybe the different versions of the back to the future cars and some scenery pieces to make dioramas out of them


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Wouldn't mostly all these request be _very costly _ due to the fact of licensing ownership. Granted if they're done right, I'm sure the price wouldn't be an issue. I know I see GK's all the time from licensed movies and am wondering how they do it?  

Connect up with Pit Mike and see what other possibilities are available! :thumbsup: 

P-S2


----------



## meallen (Jul 9, 2002)

Besides a lot of the subjects already mentioned...which I think are great ideas...I'll add a few that I don't think I've seen...

1. Green Hornet & Kato - 60's TV series
2. Black Beauty from same...
3. Planet of the Apes
4. Speaking of Heston...Omega Man (or Vincent Price from Last Man on Earth)
5. Hammer horror characters
6. Silent horror characters 
7. Serial characters - Buck Rodgers, Rocket Men..etc.

My 2 cents...


Thought of one more...Mad Max/Road Warrior!


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Big Frankie at 49.99 would sell out. I would pay 99.99, but I probably am not the norm. The kit will be done eventually, the demand is there. Someone with the capital and knowledge of getting kits produced through the correct channels, will do it. Keep the faith. As for other kits, I would like to see the Super Heroes from the Justice League or Legion done.


----------



## Agar (Oct 5, 2000)

I put my vote in for a model of Forrest J. Ackerman. Uncle Forry probably did as much as anyone to get many of us excited about Aurora monster models back in the 60s.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Agar said:


> I put my vote in for a model of Forrest J. Ackerman. Uncle Forry probably did as much as anyone to get many of us excited about Aurora monster models back in the 60s.


 I know a guy who knows Forry. I might be able to put you in touch.


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

While your collecting "want lists", add the Cat in the Hat kits from the 1950's.


----------



## AFILMDUDE (Nov 27, 2000)

Metaluna Mutant form This Island Earth would be cool!

James West, Artemus Gordon, Loveless and Voltaire with interlocking bases 

and of course...

BIG FRANKIE! 
BIG FRANKIE! 
BIG fRANKIE!

I also love the Chris White's concept art for War of the Worlds martian. Would've made a great kit! 











And how about a Jason Vorheez (sp?) to go with Michael Myers?!

And an Aurora Style Invisible Man.


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Would you believe I was just coming on here to remind everyone of the great artwork Chris had done, specifically the Invisible Man, and what do I see? (Above) Love those possibilities!!!definitely add them to the list!!

Wayne


----------



## pagni (Mar 20, 1999)

I thought Wayne Nakamura (sp ?) did that Invisible Man artwork for the Stratten Holland boxes.


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

otto said:


> I'd like to see Big Frankie, Mr. hyde,Wonderwoman, Blackbeard, The 5 knights, The Apachi Warrior, Confederate Raider, Good luck and Godspeed....Otto


GREAT Choice for REPOPS!!!!


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

That blackbeard kit is one kit that i wouldnt mind getting even if it is a repop of the original


----------



## lonfan (Feb 11, 2001)

Hey Wolfy- Check Out a Company called Retro Resin for the Blackbeard Repop. I bought a Dr. Jekyll From him it's Fantastic and Affordable!

John/Lonfan


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

How about Revell's four classic Beatles kits?


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

John P said:


> How about Revell's four classic Beatles kits?


:thumbsup: 

(Need I say more!?!?)

Wayne


----------



## irocer (Aug 22, 2000)

I put some stuff on the other thread, but here are some stuff I would like to see and believe would sell:

Andy Griffith & Barney Fife in sheriff's uniforms
Herman & Grandpa- 1/12 & 1/24-5(for cars)
New Battlestar Cyclon
Old Battlestar Cyclon
Gort the robot
1953 WOW Martian
Abbott and Costello (who's on first and meets the wolfman versions)
An Addams family set- could be smaller scale

These would all be all new molds and licenses- so my hopes are just that. These along with all the repops already listed would be a great line-up to build from.


----------



## Heavens Eagle (Jun 30, 2003)

My 2 bits:

Underworld characters especially the one of Kate Beckinsale. Werewolves as well.

The Van Helsing movie characters (Kate again).

Hellboy movie, lots of odd but cool monsters there.

Harry Potter etc.

Aeon Flux. I saw a resin kit of the movie character and it was quite nice.

Lara Croft (Tomb Raider) Could be Angelina Jolie or there are several ladies that have been models through the years.

X-MEN especially of the characters in the movies. Can we say Wolverine?

And of course 1/350 TOS E and a K'Tinga (D7)


----------

